# Will a betta eat my fry?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I love my king betta and he doesn't get any attention when hes not in my main tank, but that's also a platy breeding tank, I do plan to vacuum out the fry soon as they're born but would he eat them all by the time I noticed that they're born? Or can I move him back to the tank where he rules


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are set on keeping the fry I would probably move him, or use a breeder box for the female platy. I'm not certain that he would eat the fry or not but no point in taking chances.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on the male. Some will, some won't. Personally if you want platy fry, as Summer said, move the platy to a box while she releases. My favs are the ones that hang on the tank, not the ones that goes in.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Why not put the betta in the box while the platy gives birth?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

because usually after the platy gives birth, they go on an eating spree and will eat their own fry. Safest place for the little ones is away from anything else in the tank unless its planted, and well fed.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Why not set up a 10gal strip tank, water, heater, fish and let the platy drop, move her and rear the fry in the 10?


----------

